# Avalon Pier



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I saw on Facebook that they have shut down the fishing now to do some work on the Pier house , I had heard from a local that they plan on expanding the bar and aren't going to rebuild the end of the Pier , Anyone know if that's what their doing ? , Sounds like there going the way of Outer Banks fishing Pier "Bar with a little bit of fishing "


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

If that's what they have to do to keep the lights on...I ain't mad attem. I have some very fond memories of beers and wings from Fish Headz bar, and limiting on slot pups at the end of the pier back to back days on the same trip.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

They were going to add to the upper part of the building but that got put on hold last summer. Now with the end of the pier gone they will have to address that issue now. The best thing they did was pull all those games out and put in a Bar and Hot Food.... I've enjoyed a few "cool ones" there the last couple summers. 

Four piers between Avon and KDH need repairs or rebuilding the ends. Avalon reported today that they are whacking Trout on TWs report so you might want to call and see when the closure begins. With the Trout bite turning up they may postpone the closure.


----------



## JakeW (Dec 5, 2014)

We shall see...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> They were going to add to the upper part of the building but that got put on hold last summer. Now with the end of the pier gone they will have to address that issue now. The best thing they did was pull all those games out and put in a Bar and Hot Food.... I've enjoyed a few "cool ones" there the last couple summers.
> 
> Four piers between Avon and KDH need repairs or rebuilding the ends. Avalon reported today that they are whacking Trout on TWs report so you might want to call and see when the closure begins. With the Trout bite turning up they may postpone the closure.


Avalon sometimes let the regulars out on the Pier for Trout when it is closed to the public. If the Trout keep biting the regulars keep casting or drinking or whatever they do all winter long

Thirty years ago there was a diner inside the Avalon Pierhouse, it was on the North Side at the entrance. It served a pretty decent breakfast and lunch diner style. It was pretty cozy as in small
There was a waitress and I ate there when I fished Avalon. It was not as extensive a place as what Nags Head Pier had, but it was right there. I forget when they shut it down and put the games in, probably around 1989.

Jake are they going to replace the fish with the peoples names on them that were on the end? Joe Mullet and Romeo may not mind being in the drink but I think you would since you are still here


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Avalon sometimes let the regulars out on the Pier for Trout when it is closed to the public. If the Trout keep biting the regulars keep casting or drinking or whatever they do all winter long
> 
> Thirty years ago there was a diner inside the Avalon Pierhouse, it was on the North Side at the entrance. It served a pretty decent breakfast and lunch diner style. It was pretty cozy as in small
> There was a waitress and I ate there when I fished Avalon. It was not as extensive a place as what Nags Head Pier had, but it was right there. I forget when they shut it down and put the games in, probably around 1989.
> ...


 They got Jody back,Joe and Romeo I'm still not sure if they have retrieved those yet.. I do know that 5 or so yrs ago Tater was netting a drum for a fella,surf on s side of avon was MORE than churned up.. The fish came off a wave,fell into the net,wave caught the net and fish,burned the skin off Tater's hand and the net rope went over like a bullet!! Well it had a small float at the top that we tried to catch with our rods,that was a no go.. We watched as the net disappeared into the dark.. It was headed s with the current at light speed.. We all thought that net would appear at Buxton Point.. Believe it or not the net came up at Rodanthe this past summer!!  Hoping Joe Mullet's fish will appear out of nowhere the same way that net did.....


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

The word on their FB page is that this work has been waiting to get done for sometime and is separate from the Pier rebuild , I hope that they can get the rebuild started as soon as possible .


----------

